Ask HN: What are the best options for cloud IDEs? - JadoJodo
======
joeyspn
A couple of weeks ago, researching options for remote pair programming I
signed up to Cloud9... and I was quite (positively) surprised! They give you a
full VM/container so you can play with a proper Terminal..

I only disliked one thing.. I couldn't install yeoman for scaffolding some
apps.. I don't know why! I'll need more research...

~~~
settings
Cloud9 also supports remote ssh workspaces which is very useful. The default
workspace runs inside a container where you have root. They give you a public
https route mapped to the container.

------
noodlio
My personal favorite: Cloud9 (c9.io). Includes many built-in functionalities
and they have a responsive support team.

------
JadoJodo
One of the ones I recall seeing (and can't remember) allowed you to use your
own Digital Ocean/AWS instance instead of using theirs. I've also seen an old
post on reddit suggesting a DIY instance of Codebox
([https://github.com/CodeboxIDE/codebox](https://github.com/CodeboxIDE/codebox))
but it no longer appears to be updated.

The others I've heard of are Koding ([https://koding.com/features/solo#get-
started](https://koding.com/features/solo#get-started)), Codio
([https://codio.com](https://codio.com)), and Runnable
([https://runnable.io/](https://runnable.io/), doesn't appear to be an IDE).

------
MattF
I like Nitrous (nitrous.io/) - they have just reintroduced a free plan.

I use it to code C++. It's nowhere near the levels of VS2015, obviously, but
it allows me to have a free dev box in the cloud.

------
jesserwilliams
I would suggest checking out Codenvy
([http://codenvy.com](http://codenvy.com)) they recently released a new On-
Prem version built on Eclipse Che
([http://www.eclipse.org/che](http://www.eclipse.org/che)). Che has made some
big steps forward recently, if you haven't looked into it lately I would
strongly suggest taking some time to check it out.

------
fgandiya
I'd been using Cloud 9 c9.io. It's really good since it gives you a terminal
and repl shell to play with.

The only issue is that c9 seems more suited for web development.

------
flxn
One that was not mentioned is Codeanywhere
[https://codeanywhere.com](https://codeanywhere.com)

~~~
ivan_burazin
As the founder of Codeanywhere, I thank you for the link :)

------
rpetersn
Loving Cloud9 (c9.io) We've been using it for over a year now as our primary
team development tool and couldn't be happier.

------
nkristoffersen
Codio has been my favorite. Very great for web development. I used it for a
couple years to program from chrome books! However, their business model has
shifted to a more education focus, so I can't say if they'll continue to focus
as much on badass web development ide.

------
arc0re
You can have a look at Eclipse Che, I tested it not so long ago and it was
pretty good.

------
newdaynewuser
I like ShiftEdit ([https://shiftedit.net/](https://shiftedit.net/)).

------
quintes
codenvy.com was neat but I ended up going back to net beans and Visual studio

